# Why does my camera's lens not retract?



## Piano Hero (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a Nikon Coolpix L18, which I've only had for about 6 or 7 months. When I tried to turn it off one day, it made a buzzing sound and displayed a "lens error" message. The lens won't retract, even if I turn it off and on or take out the batteries. It hasn't been dropped, to my knowledge. I am especially concerned because I'm going on a missions trip in a few weeks and would like to be able to take pictures. 

I guess it often works that way-something breaks just when you're going to need it.


----------



## jambo (Jul 1, 2009)

It sounds like the buzz was the wee motor or mechanism trying to close the lens. If it is only 6-7 months old then it should still be under guarantee so I would return it ASAP


----------

